# Scuba gear at Lidl



## johnnyg (1 May 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has come across the brand "Pegaso" for scuba wetsuits, hood, boots and fins, Lidl have an offer on the 03 may and was wondering if the quality is anygood?

Cheers

[broken link removed]


----------



## brian.mobile (1 May 2007)

johnnyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has come across the brand "Pegaso" for scuba wetsuits, hood, boots and fins, Lidl have an offer on the 03 may and was wondering if the quality is anygood?
> 
> ...


 
The quality is superb, especially on the 5mm....

B


----------



## joey54 (1 May 2007)

How does the sizing work on wetsuits?


----------



## johnnyg (1 May 2007)

best thing is to try it on..must ask about lidl returns policy before buying..sizing is different for each maker and for each suit type


----------



## gipimann (1 May 2007)

Lidl are usually fairly good at accepting "wrong size" returns - once you keep packaging and receipt.  Have changed several items (including the motorcycle gear they sold a few months ago) without any difficulty.


----------



## z108 (1 May 2007)

Im interested in that stuff too as im into kayaking lately.

One thing though I noticed is theres a bit of a discrepancy  in price  between products in the north and in the republic ( as seen on the homepage if you click different regions) which isnt explainable by the exchange rate.  Take the camera for example. The camera is probably germanic anyway and is shipped from their stores which deal in Euros on the continent mainland yet its  18 euro more expensive. The flippers too are a few euro more expensive.


[broken link removed]

But isnt our corporation tax lower in the republic than the North and they dont have to deal in sterling with us so Lidl would have less taxes/charges and should be able to give us at least an equivalent deal ? Am I missing something ?


----------



## dereko1969 (1 May 2007)

VAT rates are the difference


----------



## Jock04 (2 May 2007)

dereko1969 said:


> VAT rates are the difference


 

and the fact that they price according to what they think customers will pay. The same diving gear/car/hotel room/just about anything can & does vary in price depending on location.


----------

